# Radwege an der B1 von Hildesheim nach Braunschweig



## lightning666 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte demnächst mal mit dem Rad von Braunschweig nach Hildesheim fahren.  Da ich normal mit dem Auto nur Autobahn fahre, kenne ich die B1-Strecke nicht wirklich. Sind da größenteils Radwege an der Bundesstraße? Habe keine Lust mich von ein paar Halbwilden Autofahrern auf der Straße erledigen zu lassen 

Danke und Gruß,
Denis


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Juli 2007)

Zwischen Bettmar und Groß Lafferde auf ca. 5-6 Km kein Radweg. Rasestrecke! Geht ja auch fast nur geradaus.  Also schön in der Fahrbahnmitte fahren.
Der Rest geht von fahrbar bis sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightning666 (1. August 2007)

Ah! Super... danke!

Ja, an die lange gerade Strecke erinner ich mich, werd mal auf der Karte schauen ob man das umfahren kann. Da ist es echt ein wenig gefährlich...

CIao Denis


----------

